# dried beef or bison tendon?



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Aside from marrow bones, this dried tendon stick has kept Eddie busy longer than any chew toy. I know that rawhide is a no,no, but I wonder about this. I watched him carefully while he chewed away and it seems the ends just end up soggy. Any opinions?
Thanks


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never seen the items you are talking about but I feel the key is like to said to watch closely the first few times you give the dog a new treat. I've seen dogs that do well with rawhide and I've seen dogs that turn them into a chocking hazzard in a matter of minutes. Some dogs can even break off shards of raw marrow bone but others can gnaw on them for months with no problem. Just remember that a treat the works as a puppy may become unsafe as little Eddies mandibles become stronger.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

All of ours get the Merrick "phat flossies" which are beef tendons. I switched from the CET chews recommended BY OUR VET after Cody had a very scary choking episode. The tendons are supposed to be safer than rawhide which I would agree with. And the Merricks are only dried, with no artificial smoke or chemicals... also they use USDA beef.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks. I will continue to keep an eye on him when he chews, but boy oh boy, it sure is a hit!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome EddieME
YES!! Another Mainer to represent!!

If you pup _really loves _the tendons.... use opportunity to practice trading...
he gives it to you - you give him a treat - then you give it back......
he give it to you - you toss a ball - you aks him to sit - then you give it back

Sometimes these _really yummy _treats can be guarded a bit too much....

Regards,
Mary


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Welcome EddieME
> YES!! Another Mainer to represent!!
> 
> If you pup _really loves _the tendons.... use opportunity to practice trading...
> ...


Thats a really good point, thanks!


----------

